# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Cultivo de Rotíferos.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días, siempre tengo algún bote o recipiente de agua para poder coger unas muestras, en este caso era un recipiente donde tengo unas plantas y que desde hace tiempo han proliferado una colonia abundante de rotìferos y por lo que podréis ver con gran movilidad.
Normalmente siempre empiezo por las fotos pero esta vez será por un vídeo.




Unsaludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (01-ago-2017),F. Lázaro (02-ago-2017),HUESITO (30-jul-2017),Jonasino (30-jul-2017),Los terrines (29-jul-2017),perdiguera (30-jul-2017),sergi1907 (30-jul-2017)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me voy a hacer fan de estos bichos. 
Me encanta la manera que tienen de alimentarse.

----------

frfmfrfm (02-ago-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo un video de un solo rotífero y un poco más tranquilo donde se puede observar mejor.
Del latín rueda.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (06-ago-2017),F. Lázaro (02-ago-2017),HUESITO (03-ago-2017),Los terrines (03-ago-2017),perdiguera (04-ago-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros subo varias fotos de este rotífero con distintos aumentos.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (06-ago-2017),F. Lázaro (30-ago-2017),HUESITO (04-ago-2017),Los terrines (04-ago-2017),perdiguera (04-ago-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes compañeros esta vez subo para terminar el tema un vídeo con bastante aumento de una parte muy llamativa del rotífero, esta es la corona, la banda de cilios o pelillo genera la corriente de agua que utiliza para llevar las pequeñísimas partícula hacia su faringe.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (25-ago-2017),F. Lázaro (30-ago-2017),HUESITO (24-ago-2017),Los terrines (24-ago-2017)

----------


## HUESITO

....animalico...... diria mi madre.
Gracias Francisco, saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (25-ago-2017)

----------

